# Your Order Status Has Changed



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Does anybody know what this means? On Your Audi I have a message saying my order status has changed but there has been no movement on the main pages, just still saying "Your Audi is in the UK". Also what are the final status codes from Status code 30 onwards does anybody know?


----------



## chrisTylerTT (Feb 9, 2016)

glund91 said:



> Does anybody know what this means? On Your Audi I have a message saying my order status has changed but there has been no movement on the main pages, just still saying "Your Audi is in the UK". Also what are the final status codes from Status code 30 onwards does anybody know?


Mine has done the same after leaving Gyor and Emden, and today too, despite still saying arrived in the UK the status code had changed to 60 which I believe is on its way to the dealer, I think YourAudi is being slow again


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just spoken to the dealer and he does not yet know when my car is due to be transported, he said that the car has "only just" landed in the UK, even though the ship it was on has already made its way back to Emden :lol: I have requested a collection for April 23rd, hopefully he gets back to me saying this will be okay.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

It's getting closer!

At least you know your car is now in the UK - I suspect our car is somewhere dockside at Emden.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

My car was scheduled to be built on the 18th but it's in panel shop now?


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

jwball said:


> My car was scheduled to be built on the 18th but it's in panel shop now?


That sounds about right, mine was scheduled for 4th April build and went to panel on the 31st March


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

glund91 said:


> jwball said:
> 
> 
> > My car was scheduled to be built on the 18th but it's in panel shop now?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Overnight the car has moved from Panel shop to Quality control?


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

jwball said:


> Overnight the car has moved from Panel shop to Quality control?


I wouldn't worry about it, mine went from paint to quality control. Just went through quicker than Your Audi could update.


----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

Does anyone know what order status 60 is?


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

ire74 said:


> Does anyone know what order status 60 is?


I was assuming this meant that it is at the dealership, maybe even ready to collect?


----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

Been told today it's being transported at the moment, so assume it changes to 60 once it's left the port. Hopeful of collection next week.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

ire74 said:


> Been told today it's being transported at the moment, so assume it changes to 60 once it's left the port. Hopeful of collection next week.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I have asked for collection Saturday 23rd April, but do not think mine has started being transported yet. Fingers crossed though.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

ire74 said:


> Does anyone know what order status 60 is?


Extract from e-mail from our dealer on Monday:

*I am pleased to advise that it is now showing code 30 (left the factory) the next code will be 38 (at port awaiting shipping) then the next code is 40 (arrived at UK port), then 60 (in transit to dealer) then 70 (arrived at dealer*

So you are in transit to dealer.

Our car is now code 38, so at Emden, where it has been for a few days. Hopefully will ship next week and we still have a chance to collect at end of the month.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

PJV997 said:


> Our car is now code 38, so at Emden, where it has been for a few days. Hopefully will ship next week and we still have a chance to collect at end of the month.


I am still surprised yours hasn't got on a ship yet when up to now ours seem to have been moving along at the same time. Mine has been in the UK for a couple of days now with no sign of movement. Annoyingly its only a couple of hours away I would happily go get it haha.


----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks for that. That's interesting to know.

Hopefully next week seems possible. I hope everyone gets their new car when they're expected. It's a long slow wait!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Where do you get the status codes from?


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

glund91 said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> > Our car is now code 38, so at Emden, where it has been for a few days. Hopefully will ship next week and we still have a chance to collect at end of the month.
> ...


You seemed to go through the factory very quickly and we were stuck a couple of days in quality control (I will make sure I go and pickup with my wife and will check the car over very carefully). I just think there is an element of luck involved.

We don't have a specific reason to get the car for a holiday or weekend away and doesn't look like we will end up selling my wife's current TT privately so it's not a problem. We will probably end up waiting about 13-14 weeks from order to delivery.

Back in April 2005, I took delivery of a 997 Carrera S convertible on the first day that the convertible model was launched. I put a deposit down 10 or 11 months earlier and specced it about 5 months before delivery. That was a long wait :mrgreen:


----------



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

jwball said:


> Where do you get the status codes from?


https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-api/services/v1/orders/???????? ?=your order code.

Note, you need to log into youraudi first, then open another browser tab.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

LEE_VNA said:


> jwball said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you get the status codes from?
> ...


Done that, next to my order number the latest code appears to be 30? Is this the stage that it's on now?


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes, code 30 means it will be leaving the factory


----------



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

My latest information from youraudi is "orderStatus":"38" "orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-04-07.

Audi CS livechat confrmed today that my order was currently at Port Emden and arrived on 12th April. It seems that if code 30 is "left factory" and code 38 is "in transit" at port, then it has taken 5 days to reach Emden. I'm sure it was stated somewhere that all orders pass through the Audi Logistics centre in Ingolstadt, so that would explain the timing.

Now just waiting for a boat.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Status changed this morning to left Gyor!


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

My car has finally after 12 long weeks arrived at the dealership. Hoping to collect Friday early afternoon but as such no confirmation has been made. Will ring tomorrow and hopefully try and get it booked in.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

glund91 said:


> My car has finally after 12 long weeks arrived at the dealership. Hoping to collect Friday early afternoon but as such no confirmation has been made. Will ring tomorrow and hopefully try and get it booked in.


Congrats - will be expecting to see some pictures when you get it.

Looks like our car is still dockside at Emden so we still have a few more weeks to go.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

PJV997 said:


> glund91 said:
> 
> 
> > My car has finally after 12 long weeks arrived at the dealership. Hoping to collect Friday early afternoon but as such no confirmation has been made. Will ring tomorrow and hopefully try and get it booked in.
> ...


Don't worry I plan on taking plenty of photos. Hopefully yours won't take too long and we can both get on with enjoying our new cars.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Well - our car finally hit UK shore yesterday - left Gyor on 7th April, so 19 days to arrive in the UK.

Dealer probably won't get the car until next week, so looks like we will pick up on Friday 6th or Saturday 7th. Just over three months from order (30th January).

Now need to think about whether to pay for service plan, alloy insurance, gap insurance, etc. Bit of research of other threads required.


----------



## EgremonTT (Feb 13, 2016)

PJV997 said:


> Well - our car finally hit UK shore yesterday - left Gyor on 7th April, so 19 days to arrive in the UK.


Mine left Gyor 14th April and is currently status 39 (on a ship ?). For some reason it skipped status 38 altogether. Looks like another 3 weeks wait at least.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

EgremonTT said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> > Well - our car finally hit UK shore yesterday - left Gyor on 7th April, so 19 days to arrive in the UK.
> ...


Our status changed to 39 from 38 last night, car arrived Sheerness.

So you may be lucky and already on UK soil.


----------



## gavstar_TT (Feb 3, 2016)

I was told mine was about to land on uk soil yesterday evening so just a matter of how long it takes the transport company to get mine delivered now. Ordered mine on 31st January.


----------



## EgremonTT (Feb 13, 2016)

PJV997 said:


> Our status changed to 39 from 38 last night, car arrived Sheerness.
> 
> So you may be lucky and already on UK soil.


Changed from 39 to 40 overnight but skipped 38. Looks like it might be 2 weeks not 3 after all.


----------



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

Sounds like we could be on the same ship.

My order date is 10-Feb.

Order status changed to 39 yesterday morning and the Gran Canaria Car docked at Sheerness last night.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

I endured the same pain as most of you chaps and my turn to behave like a 5-year-old at Christmas came last Saturday. Just to warm up your cockles, it's bloody brilliant (2.0 Quattro S-Line).

I've been trying to think of the type of car it reminds me of to drive and it hit me today; it feels similar to a 90s Ferrari 348 (if that had a double clutch system and Haldex 4wd). Before I get laughed out of the forum, yes, it's not quite as light, not quite as loud and probably not as quick above illegal speeds - but, apart from the 'I will kill you at the first bend if you dare take me out in anything more than 10% humidity' attitude of the prancing horse, I can't help but be reminded of it. And that's a good thing.

You're all excited and with good reason; you won't be disappointed.


----------



## EgremonTT (Feb 13, 2016)

LEE_VNA said:


> Sounds like we could be on the same ship.
> 
> My order date is 10-Feb.
> 
> Order status changed to 39 yesterday morning and the Gran Canaria Car docked at Sheerness last night.


We could have been, but mine changed from 30 to 39 on 26 April.

It's been a long wait, although the Morgan I ordered in a past life took 9 years!


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

PJV997 said:


> Now need to think about whether to pay for service plan..............


Do Audi do a service plan for the TT? We were told by our salesman that they only do one for the A1 and A8 (I think)
We were going to use this to close the deal.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

They'll do a service plan for any Audi model. The best I've been quoted is £16 pm for a 2.0 Quattro S-tronic, but it will depend on your mileage.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

RoundSquare said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> > Now need to think about whether to pay for service plan..............
> ...


Yes but I don't have the paperwork to hand - as Leigh said depending on mileage and I recall there were choices of whether it was just a simple service plan to cover routine service or you included tyres and brakes.

I'm pretty sure the service plan looked decent value but I thought the tyres and brakes was not worth it (and I'd rather choose my own tyres).

I'm going into our garage tomorrow to sign all documentation and will confirm options after my visit. Should finally be able to collect car following weekend.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> I endured the same pain as most of you chaps and my turn to behave like a 5-year-old at Christmas came last Saturday. Just to warm up your cockles, it's bloody brilliant (2.0 Quattro S-Line).
> 
> I've been trying to think of the type of car it reminds me of to drive and it hit me today; it feels similar to a 90s Ferrari 348 (if that had a double clutch system and Haldex 4wd). Before I get laughed out of the forum, yes, it's not quite as light, not quite as loud and probably not as quick above illegal speeds - but, apart from the 'I will kill you at the first bend if you dare take me out in anything more than 10% humidity' attitude of the prancing horse, I can't help but be reminded of it. And that's a good thing.
> 
> You're all excited and with good reason; you won't be disappointed.


Thanks for the comments. I am starting to get a slight rumbling in the tummy now. Mine has actually changed status and is receiving its paint today


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Matrix said:


> LEIGH-H said:
> 
> 
> > I endured the same pain as most of you chaps and my turn to behave like a 5-year-old at Christmas came last Saturday. Just to warm up your cockles, it's bloody brilliant (2.0 Quattro S-Line).
> ...


yours must be in the same batch as mine as I am in paint as well today


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

RoundSquare said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> > Now need to think about whether to pay for service plan..............
> ...


So for 48 months and 10,000 per annum, service plan only for a TTS is quoted at £20.85 per month, to include 'maintenance' which seems to include all consumables except tyres, quoted £29.42 per month.

Adding tyres puts in the region of £55 per month.

I'm thinking that the maintenance option seems decent value for money.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

PJV997 said:


> So for 48 months and 10,000 per annum, service plan only for a TTS is quoted at £20.85 per month, to include 'maintenance' which seems to include all consumables except tyres, quoted £29.42 per month.
> 
> Adding tyres puts in the region of £55 per month.
> 
> I'm thinking that the maintenance option seems decent value for money.


Yeah that maintenance option looks reasonable, assuming the only thing your left to pay for is tyres. I've currently no experience of Mk3 TT servicing costs, but I'd be pleased if it was just £355/year + tyres, certainly cheaper than other cars I've own recently. Even the price including tyres isn't bad.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

R_TTS said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> > So for 48 months and 10,000 per annum, service plan only for a TTS is quoted at £20.85 per month, to include 'maintenance' which seems to include all consumables except tyres, quoted £29.42 per month.
> ...


I won't include tyres as I want to choose which brand I put on the car, if you take the plan you are restricted in choice to 'like for like' whatever that means in practice.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Mine has come with Bridgestone S001's which are epic


----------

